

Xkcd: PGP - potshot
http://xkcd.com/1181/

======
tobylane
Is this aimed at people like us who could poke a hole in this advice, or like
the password sentence complexity comic it is for non-technical people?

~~~
pritambaral
It's aimed at technical people but sarcastically written as if talking to non-
technical people who can't be bothered with the complexity of verifying
signatures.

------
surrealize
Great, now spammers are going to start including fake PGP blocks :)

